# 75K, EGR valve



## mg601 (Nov 19, 2010)

reached 75K with no problems except a "service engine soon" notice which turned out to be a clogged EGR valve. They said BMW expected their customers to drive their cars harder to cleanse the valve.

At any rate, they redesigned the valve and have a new model to install. It requires special reprogramming. My car is in the shop while they wait for a German BMW engineer to come back from holiday to supervise the reprogramming.

the cost is $1100. Not covered by exhaust warranty they say and even though they redesigned the part it is not an official recall. They say my car has too many miles for a goodwill repair

Otherwise the car is perfect- about 32 combined mileage

They gave me a 328 sport model as a loaner. pretty fun but no comparison.


----------



## 4pipes (Aug 4, 2006)

Do you know if the redesigned valve is in the 2011's?


----------



## firstbimmer (May 25, 2006)

Had my egr valve replaced two weeks ago at 9000 miles on the car. Only took dealer a day and no mention of recall. Only symptom was service engine soon light that went away and slight feeling of loss of turbo power for short period of time. I was slightly concerned given I just got the car back from european delivery in august and had less than 10000 miles of mainly highway driving on the car. Crossing fingers it was a one time thing.


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

mg601 said:


> reached 75K with no problems except a "service engine soon" notice which turned out to be a clogged EGR valve. They said BMW expected their customers to drive their cars harder to cleanse the valve.
> 
> At any rate, they redesigned the valve and have a new model to install. It requires special reprogramming. My car is in the shop while they wait for a German BMW engineer to come back from holiday to supervise the reprogramming.
> 
> ...


What is your car model year? Production month?


----------



## mg601 (Nov 19, 2010)

mine is a 2009 built in early 2009. I don't know when started installing the new EGR into production vehicles


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

mg601 said:


> the cost is $1100. Not covered by exhaust warranty they say and even though they redesigned the part it is not an official recall. They say my car has too many miles for a goodwill repair


I wouldn't take their word for it.I'd research just what is...and isn't..covered under the Federal emmissions system warranty.And if "napa" means California you may have a second avenue of redress open to you under state law.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Aren't most of the emission related components covered under a 7 or 8 yr/80K mile warranty?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

At least you were lucky enough to not experience a plugged up intake from a bad EGR. That would have to be a costly ordeal on these cars. I had it happen to my truck somewhere after 100k miles.


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

firstbimmer said:


> Had my egr valve replaced two weeks ago at 9000 miles on the car. Only took dealer a day and no mention of recall. Only symptom was service engine soon light that went away and slight feeling of loss of turbo power for short period of time. I was slightly concerned given I just got the car back from european delivery in august and had less than 10000 miles of mainly highway driving on the car.


2011 model?


----------



## firstbimmer (May 25, 2006)

62Lincoln said:


> 2011 model?


Yeah, picked up july in munch. Redelivered end of august. Only had for 4 months and already had egr valve replaced. Car is telling me I am due for oil change as well. But egr replacement at under 10000 miles is not a great sign when my 335d is a replacement for my lemon law 335i


----------



## GB (Apr 3, 2002)

rmorin49 said:


> Aren't most of the emission related components covered under a 7 or 8 yr/80K mile warranty?


No, the Federal EPA requirements are 2yrs/24k which is essentially irrelevant given the overlap with the factory warranty coverage. There are only 3 components that are covered for 8yrs/80k: ECU, Cat, and OBD. However the CA emissions warranty requirements (and other states that have adopted them) are different and do provide more coverage. So if the PO is in CA or a state that follows the same standards it would definitely be good to research that coverage closely. I don't think the dealer would be a reliable source of that info, but I'm sure CA has some consumer resources.

Graham


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

GB said:


> No, the Federal EPA requirements are 2yrs/24k which is essentially irrelevant given the overlap with the factory warranty coverage. There are only 3 components that are covered for 8yrs/80k: ECU, Cat, and OBD. However the CA emissions warranty requirements (and other states that have adopted them) are different and do provide more coverage. So if the PO is in CA or a state that follows the same standards it would definitely be good to research that coverage closely. I don't think the dealer would be a reliable source of that info, but I'm sure CA has some consumer resources.
> 
> Graham


Really? I always thought it was 50k miles and actually thought that length was the primary reason back in the 80s(?) that manufacturers started using 400 grade SS in the exhaust over mild steel.


----------



## GB (Apr 3, 2002)

Snipe656 said:


> Really? I always thought it was 50k miles and actually thought that length was the primary reason back in the 80s(?) that manufacturers started using 400 grade SS in the exhaust over mild steel.


http://www.epa.gov/oms/consumer/warr95fs.txt

Since '95 at least the Fed version has been 2/24 except for the Cat, ECU and OBD at 8/80. CA more or less extends the 2/24 coverage to 3/50 but from there it gets more complicated. The best source of info is the warranty booklet.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

GB said:


> http://www.epa.gov/oms/consumer/warr95fs.txt
> 
> Since '95 at least the Fed version has been 2/24 except for the Cat, ECU and OBD at 8/80. CA more or less extends the 2/24 coverage to 3/50 but from there it gets more complicated. The best source of info is the warranty booklet.


That 8/80 is probably what I am thinking of since my thoughts are around the material used for the piping which of course connects to the Cat.


----------



## mg601 (Nov 19, 2010)

*Update*

the 335D has been in the shop since last thursday waiting for a german BMW engineer to assist with programming. they got it done today but the "check engine soon' light wouldn't reset. The discovered the NOX sensors (2) were throwing "false" codes and both have to be replaced. $700 each for the parts and they have to order them. These sensors are not covered by the CA emissions warranty.

The dealer is trying to get BMW to step up and fix it.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

So up to a possible $2500 repair bill or some other costs not detailed here?


----------



## Pasa-d (May 7, 2011)

I make damn sure my dealer is never going to say "We expected you to drive this car harder". In fact, I'm expecting them to say "Holy crap, you went through brake pads already!" :rofl:


----------



## bayarea2007 (May 20, 2010)

I love everything about my 09 335d but the SES light is simply ridiculous. I have about 34000 miles on the car, and have been to dealer about SES light 4 times. I can see the emission control system on this car become real burden when free maintenance and warranty expires. It's almost embarrassing to ask my friends to give me ride to and from the dealership 


Here is the log: 
16000 miles, FC 4955, CN fault CF33, nothing was done, dealer just reset it;
20000 miles, FC 4fb5, 475f, replaced two NOX sensors;
31000 miles, FC 4D35, cleaned and reinstalled valve (EGR valve probably) 
34000 miles, in shop now, waiting for changing some kind settling device, service advisor couldn't even explain well, I guess I'll find out when I pick up the car


Other than that, the car is perfect. Just drove it from San Diego to San Francisco, with no fill up, over 80MPH most time, and 37.5MPG, still got 80 miles left in the tank.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I dealt with an SES light for just over two months straight and before I even owned the car half a year. One of those months it was at the dealer the entire time being "fixed". After the entire stressful ordeal the problem was a bad sensor, common to all BMW diesels worldwide, and an idiot technician installing it incorrectly. I personally don't think it is the emission systems but instead the boneheads doing the work. But I had a crappy experience so I am jaded.


----------



## bayarea2007 (May 20, 2010)

Agree, the service techs probably know little about these cars. Anyway, got my car back, fault code 4C7B, SCR metering valve failed and was replaced. So far, almost all parts in the SCR system on my car have been replaced. Probably the temperature sensor will need replacement soon  I would expect better reliability for these parts considering this is not the first diesel car BMW built.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

When I see lots of parts being replaced it always makes me feel like they don't know the root cause of the issue.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

bayarea2007 said:


> Agree, the service techs probably know little about these cars. Anyway, got my car back, fault code 4C7B, SCR metering valve failed and was replaced. So far, almost all parts in the SCR system on my car have been replaced. Probably the temperature sensor will need replacement soon  I would expect better reliability for these parts considering this is not the first diesel car BMW built.


Again: although it's not the first diesel cars BMW has built, it *IS* the first they've sold with the SCR catalyst.


----------



## 4pipes (Aug 4, 2006)

When the service engine light was tripped on my car (clogged urea injector) the OBD readout was sent to a central BMW facility for diagnosis. The local techs are told what corrective action is required.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

4pipes said:


> When the service engine light was tripped on my car (clogged urea injector) the OBD readout was sent to a central BMW facility for diagnosis. The local techs are told what corrective action is required.


Our last VW was the same sort of deal and the corrective action to take was not the right thing at all. We got charged upwards of $1k to have a fuel pump and some relay replaced. We took the car to them and said we think it has a bad battery from the kid constantly leaving the interior light on over night. So the read out sent to VW and the response was it has a bad fuel pump/relay. They replaced all that and then called to say it was ready then called back and said looks like it also needs a battery. We got the old fuel pump parts and we bench tested them, was not a single thing wrong with them and after some fighting we got our money back. The whole experience makes me untrusting of computer read outs to properly inform the person who actually physically works on the car to know what truly needs to be done. There is something to be said and valued for actual real world experience.


----------



## elester12 (Sep 2, 2005)

I could not agree more Snipe. The days of using a simple volt meter are gone. A lot of these new young techs only know how to diagnose based on fault codes. I bet you could find some techs in the back who know what what an ohm is


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

elester12 said:


> I could not agree more Snipe. The days of using a simple volt meter are gone. A lot of these new young techs only know how to diagnose based on fault codes. I bet you could find some techs in the back who know what what an ohm is


I know for a fact that Momentum VW here in town has mechanics back there that have ZERO training or practical knowledge of working on cars. Back when we had our computer shop several of their mechanics came to use for computer parts. I remember one in particular who told me he was hired there to wash cars. Then over time they made him a mechanic and he openly admitted he knew nothing about working on cars when they made that decision and they sent him to zero training. I think this is more common place than it is not, perhaps not to that level but still to some degree of it.


----------



## mg601 (Nov 19, 2010)

*Update 2*

got the NOX sensors replaced but the "check engine soon" light is back on. the dealer is now waiting for BMW engineers to come back from holiday to review the data.


----------



## AZ335D (Aug 19, 2010)

elester12 said:


> I could not agree more Snipe. The days of using a simple volt meter are gone. A lot of these new young techs only know how to diagnose based on fault codes. I bet you could find some techs in the back who know what what an ohm is


I know I know - Ohm's are audio speakers made in NY. Sorry, couldn't resist

The first several times I took my car in, I quizzed the service advisor - asked him to make sure he knew it was a diesel, how many diesels they work on - he personally had 6 in that week. Turns out all the diesels are worked on by one tech - who has diesel training at UTI.

Makes me breathe a little easier


----------



## mg601 (Nov 19, 2010)

*update 3*

they are replacing another valve that is signaling "false". don't recall which the name of the valve but I will report when I see the paperwork. their theory is that some of the components of my 2009 are not compatible with the new software that goes with the updated EGR valve. I don't know if the parts they are replacing (2 NOX sensors and this valve) are also updated versions. I will ask.


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

mg601 said:


> they are replacing another valve that is signaling "false". don't recall which the name of the valve but I will report when I see the paperwork. their theory is that some of the components of my 2009 are not compatible with the new software that goes with the updated EGR valve. I don't know if the parts they are replacing (2 NOX sensors and this valve) are also updated versions. I will ask.


What an ordeal. Thank you for sharing your experience with us.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

AZ335D said:


> The first several times I took my car in, I quizzed the service advisor - asked him to make sure he knew it was a diesel, how many diesels they work on - he personally had 6 in that week. Turns out all the diesels are worked on by one tech - who has diesel training at UTI.
> 
> Makes me breathe a little easier


Yes every dealership is supposed to have atleast 1 diesel technician.


----------



## BrianNC81 (Dec 16, 2011)

mg601 said:


> got the NOX sensors replaced but the "check engine soon" light is back on. the dealer is now waiting for BMW engineers to come back from holiday to review the data.


On mine they replaced NOX sensors and an injector and it did not fix my Service engine light. After 2 weeks of research and multiple attempts by BMW to figure out what was going on they decided to check the intake. They found some pretty bad carbon buildup and now replacing the entire intake system. Hopefully it fixes the SES light.

I wonder if we can block the EGR on these cars and re-program to get rid of the codes? (similar to the common practice done on diesel trucks - just simple metal plate blocks the EGR off)


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

BrianNC81 said:


> I wonder if we can block the EGR on these cars and re-program to get rid of the codes? (similar to the common practice done on diesel trucks - just simple metal plate blocks the EGR off)


Good place to maybe ask would be Renntech since they are stateside and already selling custom ECU tuning for these. Some other places are coming online and perhaps even doing custom ECU tuning too but I do not know their names offhand.


----------



## mg601 (Nov 19, 2010)

*update final (I hope)*

got my car back with "check engine soon" resolved. I paid to replace a clogged EGR valve. BMW paid to replace 2 NOX sensors and metering valve after dealer advocated on my behalf. total cost to me $827. hopefully I get another trouble free 75K.


----------

